# Adding "canvas" outside image area



## jerry12953 (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm trying to get a batch of images printed at an online lab to a size which is NOT one of their standard sizes.

It is no good sending the images at the correct size and asking for them to be printed on the next paper size up, apparently.

I need to add "canvas" around the image instead. I know this can be easily done on Photoshop but what about Lightroom?

I do have PS CS2. Should I export them from Lightroom to do this? Is it possible to do them all in one batch?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 27, 2015)

You can't add a border in Lightroom, so you must either send them to Photoshop or install a plugin that can add a white border. I think that this one can do it: http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php

An alternative is to setup a border in the Print module, and then print to a JPEG file rather than the printer.


----------



## jerry12953 (Nov 27, 2015)

Mogrify looks like a possibility. Thanks!


----------

